# I'm always getting a kernel panic, why ?

## nodus

I'm installing my gentoo, and my kernel in about 10 times these days, tried all conbination that could be done, but i've always the same error. 

While i'm booting, i've always the same error:

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer deference at virtual address 00000010 printing eip: 

c01d5151

*pde = 00000000

Oops : 0002

CPU :       0

EIP :       0010:[<c01d5151>]     Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010246

eax: 00000000  ebx: 00000000  ecx: c12e1460  edx: 00000001

esi: c12e5c00  edi: c12edc60  ebp: c12e1460  esp: c12d9c28

ds: 0018  es: 0018  ss: 0018

Process swapper (pid: 1, stackpage=c12d9000)

Stack: c12e5c00 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001

       cff35de0 cff35de0 cff389b4 00000000 c01d5a0e c12e1460 c12e1460 00000000

       00000000 c12e1460 c01df399 cff35de0 c12d9c88 00000003 00000000 cff38b4

Call Trace:   [<c01d5a0e>] [<c01df399>] [<c01df67a>] [<c01d5e6c>] [< c01d62e9>]

              [<c01e6484>] [<c01eebd4>] [<c01eebd4>] [<c01ef287>] [<c01ed598>] [<01eeb35>]

              [<c01ec77c>] [<c01eebd4>] [<c01e6ae8>] [<c01e768c>] [<c01e2b28>] [<c0101e2aab>]

              [<c01e2901>] [<c01ed298>] [<c01ed7b8>] [<c01e47e9>] [<c01f1dd3>] [<c01f1b04>]

              [<c02f2047>] [<c01f186f>] [<c01f107b>] [<c01f05cf>] [<c01f0554>] [<c0105000>]

              [<c01f0208>] [<c01f0570>] [<c0105013>] [<c0105000>] [<c0105a6e>] [<c0105000>]

Code: 89 48 10 89 3c e8 44 22 01 00 c7 04 24 37 00 00 00 e8 58

<0>Kernel panic : Attempted to kill init

Do you know how i have this problem ? my computer is a laptop dell latitude c510, i've installed a gentoo 1.4rc4 with the gentoo sources 2.4.18r2. I tried some kernel for the gentoo i found in a magazine, i haven't this problem.

If you have idea in how to solve it, please tell me, i'd be very glad.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## Supermule

Could be a flaw in that particular kernel - in respect to your hardware. Try some other kernels. Seems to me that u are able to install Gentoo right? - That means that the kernel on your boot-cd works with your hardware. 

Try this link and install a different kernel, eg gaming-sources:

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/pkgs/sys-kernel/index.xml

For more infor read this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

Hope it helps...

----------

## nodus

thanks a lot   :Smile: 

i tried with the gentoo-sources 2.4.20r5 but the problem stills...  :Sad: 

----------

## Supermule

 *nodus wrote:*   

> thanks a lot  
> 
> i tried with the gentoo-sources 2.4.20r5 but the problem stills... 

 

Try a different kernel. Not gentoo-sources. 

Try gaming-sources or even better mm-sources.

I believe the kernel on the installation CD is ac-sources...try that if the above doesnt work.

----------

## Supermule

Hi,

Come 2 think about it - you might be best off with a different version. That is...either the "old" 2.4.19 or the newer 2.5.x (mm-sources).

Have a look at this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47648&highlight=unable+handle+kernel+null+pointer

It seems to be quite similar to your problem.

Let us know...

----------

## nodus

Well, my problem is now over, i tried the gaming sources, it's now working very well.

I think it's the acpi patch that where crashing my computer. I'll stay on the gaming.

----------

## Garbz

I was just about to say that ACPI caused kernel panic on both my laptop and desktop and gave a similar error.

Further up along the kernel startup showed a big log of acpi errors which i captures using serial cable.

U could always have tried booting acpi=off appended on boot.  That fixed me up.

----------

## nodus

i've just tried the mm-sources so the 2.5.73 kernel, acpi works great here.

----------

